# Waltham Pocket Watch



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

Just been Handed down a gold pocket watch from a family memeber and would like a little help with some

more information on it please here are the details i have from the back of the watch

AM WATCH CO

WALTHAM MASS

SERIAL NUMBER: 2880421

I'll add some images if someone would be kind enough to tell me how

it would be a massive help if any knows anything about it or could point me in the right direction

Thanks

TJBrooks


----------



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

>

<img src="" alt="<a href=







http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/1988/img7035f.th.jpg' alt='img7035f.th.jpg'>

sorry am failing at uploading images


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

TJBrooks said:


> If you press the 'multiquote' button, you will be able to see you only need to copy the URL of your pic and paste it into your message
> 
> If you put your serial number in here you should get some info
> 
> Chris


----------



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks very much chris


----------



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

i got the following information

Start: 1/1/1886 End: 3/31/1886

First: 2880401 Last: 2880600

Model: 1873 Name: Am W Co

Material: U Grade: Am.W.Co., NL

Size: 8 Size: 8

Plate: Ladies Plate: 3/4

Jewelling: Plain Jewels: 7-11

Balance: Bal: 0

Style: KW Style:

NL

Comment: KW Eng. EX

is there any sites where i could find a value


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Only two real issues with the price, condition and case material

If it is stamped as 14K or similar, it will mean that the case is solid gold and that will give quite a value, dare I say it,as scrap :down:

More likely, it will say 'guaranteed for 20 years' or similar which means that it is a filled case (similar to gold plating) and then it's value will be determined by it's condition. Is it running and keeping good time, is the dial clean with no cracks.

EBay will give you a fair idea for prices - try the advanced search and click the box for completed transactions (sorry if you know this already) and it will you give an idea of what similar Walthams have sold for recently

Chris


----------



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

on the case covering the movement its stamped 10c one the inside and also on the inside of the outer case


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

TJBrooks said:


> on the case covering the movement its stamped 10c one the inside and also on the inside of the outer case


Well that suggests that it has a 10ct gold case

One here went for close on Â£300 before Christmas

Sadly, most of its value will be in the case

Chris


----------



## TJBrooks (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks very much chris you have been the biggest help


----------

